# VIA AC'97 Sound (VT8233a)



## Cstar (31. Januar 2003)

Wieso funktioniert bei mir die Soundausgabe nicht? Die Karte ist, wie bereits erwähnt VIA AC'97 (lspci), kernel 2.4.20-xfs (knoppix). Ich habe den Soundserver gestartet, doch der meldete nur dass /dev/dsp nicht existiert...
lspci -v meldet folgendes:

```
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8095
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

Wieso heisst es da Inc.: Unknown device 809?
Wie bekomme ich meine Soundkarte zum Laufen?


----------



## Rettungsdackel (31. Januar 2003)

versuch mal im bios die karte auszustelen und nach neustart wieder an zu stellen


----------



## JoelH (31. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*

iss das onboard sound ? Probiere es mal mit ALSASOUND =>
http://www.alsa-project.org/


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

welche distri is es denn RedHat?

ich hab bei mir auch das problem gehabt, die RedHat 7.3 (neuer als die SuSE 7.2) hat die soundkarte erkannt, keine fehlermeldung aber es kam kein ton raus.
mit der suse 7.2 hat der sound funktioniert, leider war da noch keine unterstützung für die Radeon 7500 mit dabei

also wenn du die möglichkeit hast installier einfach mal irgendne andere möglichst aktuelle distri und probier obs dann geht


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

welche distri is es denn RedHat?

ich hab bei mir auch das problem gehabt, die RedHat 7.3 (neuer als die SuSE 7.2) hat die soundkarte erkannt, keine fehlermeldung aber es kam kein ton raus.
mit der suse 7.2 hat der sound funktioniert, leider war da noch keine unterstützung für die Radeon 7500 mit dabei, die ich als Graka drin hatte.

also wenn du die möglichkeit hast installier einfach mal irgendne andere möglichst aktuelle distri und probier obs dann geht


----------

